#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Komt er een museum voor de Marokkaan?!

## Oiseau

Nederland heeft namelijk eeuwenlang vooroordelen en onwaarheden over mensen van kleur gepromoot. Dat deed het om de slavernij goed te praten. Zo werden vooroordelen, stereotypen en onterechte aannames over de superioriteit van bepaalde bevolkingsgroepen opgenomen in wetgeving, beleid en handelen van instituten. Dat 'wij-en-zijdenken' raakte zo diep in de samenleving verankerd, dat het nog steeds niet helemaal weg is. Je ziet het bijvoorbeeld nog terug op de arbeidsmarkt, op de woningmarkt en in het onderwijs.
nu.nl

----------


## Revisor

Zat me gisteren af te vragen of Marokko mij zal toestaan om een museum over het Riffijnse verzet te openen.

Waarom wil ik dat? Ik zie dat vrijwel alle historische plaatsen en gebouwen die met het verzet tegen de Spanjaarden te maken hebben, worden verwaarloosd en laat instorten. Net alsof onze geschieden doelbewust wordt verwaarloosd zodat we vergeten waar en wat er is gebeurd.

----------


## Revisor

Heb ook wel eens over een standbeeld nagedacht voor de eerste generatie Marokkanen. Zo voor het Centraal Station een beeld van een man met koffer en snor. Hoeft niet specifiek voor Marokkanen te zijn maar voor de immigrant in het algemeen.

Gisteren bij het maken van excuses voor de nakomelingen van tot slaaf gemaakten, dacht ik zal het misschien eens zover komen dat de Nederlandse overheid excuses zal aanbieden voor het inmiddels 30-jarige assimilatiebeleid waarin we continu vernederd, gestigmatiseerd en gecriminaliseerd zijn.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
En wat levert dat aan welvaart op? Ik ben voorstander van een meritocratie. Dus geen zieligheids-subsidie. En verder van controle, overal en in alle hoeken. Dan kan niemand meer heen om de feiten. Dan kan er niet gezegd worden dat het voortkomt uit vooroordelen en stigmatiseren. Loon naar arbeid. Laat A.I. ons maar in de gaten houden. Prestatie moet worden beloond. Ik kan met een zielig verhaal over mijn lts diploma niet verwachten een baan te krijgen waar ik ongeschikt voor ben. Ik ben niet jaloers op mijn buurman die tandarts is en een heel groot en mooi huis heef veel groter dan het mijne. Die man heeft daar voor gestudeerd en gewerkt, klaar. Verschil mag er zijn, want wie minder presteert hoort ook minder te krijgen. Dat is eerlijk en rechtvaardig. 




.

----------


## Oiseau

Wat mij betreft verdient de Marokkaan erkenning voor zijn strijdbaarheid, dikke huid en het overleven van allerlei pogingen om hem klein te krijgen.

Voor de rest ben ik van mening dat excuses zijn wat waard wanneer ze worden gemeend en gedeeld door het Volk.

----------


## Revisor

*Ambassadeur VS kiest Al Hoceima voor eerste officile bezoek*

20 december 2022 - 23:00 - Marokko




*Puneet Talwar, de nieuwe Amerikaanse ambassadeur in Marokko, heeft een bezoek gebracht aan Al Hoceima. Hij was daar ook voorzitter van de slotceremonie van twee projecten van de Amerikaanse missie in de regio, namelijk de renovatie van het Torres-fort in het Al Hoceima National Park door het Ambassadors Fund for Cultural Preservation, en de Academy of Women Entrepreneurs (AWE) 2022.
*
De diplomaat zat tijdens zijn bezoek aan Al Hoceima de slotceremonie voor ter voltooiing van de 3e fase van het renovatieproject van de site "Al-Kalaa Torres", een 13e-eeuws fort, gelegen in het Al Hoceima National Park. "De Amerikaanse regering investeert samen met anderen in Marokko, omdat onze relatie met dit land zeer belangrijk en van lange duur is. Dit prachtige fort, dat onze regeringen samen hebben gerestaureerd, maakt nu deel uit van die geschiedenis", verklaarde de diplomaat. Talwar bedankte ook het ministerie van Cultuur en de Marokkaanse regering voor hun steun, schrijft persagentschap _MAP_.

Op vrijdag 16 december zat ambassadeur Talwar ook de slotceremonie voor van de Academy of Women Entrepreneurs (AWE) in het Mirador Cultural Complex. De organisatie heeft in 2022 zo’n 70 vrouwen uit Larache, Chefchaouen en Al Hoceima voorzien van de nodige kennis, netwerken en toegang, om een eigen bedrijf op te starten of verder te ontwikkelen. AWE heeft sinds 2019 reeds meer dan 180 Marokkaanse vrouwelijke ondernemers opgeleid in Marokko.

De ambassadeur benadrukte "dat het AWE-programma, de economische kansen van vrouwen bevordert door het opkrikken van de vaardigheden, capaciteiten en middelen waarover ze beschikken om deel te nemen aan de economie. Dit draagt ook bij tot de economische groei van Marokko en tot meer diversiteit en inclusie".


https://www.bladna.nl/ambassadeur-vs...oek,44526.html


Gratis bestaat niet! Er moet iets achter zitten.

----------


## Revisor

Hespress Culture

*International Federation of Heritage Preservation Centers awards 'Collectif Maroc Mmoire'*

 

Organisation de la 8me dition du Festival "Bachikh" sous le signe "Amazighit: symbole de la symbiose culturelle et de tolrance religieuse". 10012020 - Tanger.  With MAPMonday 19 December 2022 - 14:56 The Collectif Maroc Mmoire received, during a ceremony held in the city of Laguna in the Canary Islands, the award of the International Federation of Heritage Preservation Centers (CICOP), for its contributions to the promotion of cultural heritage in Morocco.

The collective was represented at this ceremony, held last Wednesday, by Abdelahad Fassi Fihri, President of the Association Doukkala Mmoire, who expressed his thanks to the CICOP Organization for its decision to award this prize to the Collectif Maroc Mmoire as a network of associations that work for the preservation of heritage in Morocco.

Awarded to organizations, institutions or individuals who contribute intellectually or through cultural work, exemplary, over a period of time, to the service of cultural heritage in all its aspects, whether through awareness or restoration, this award is a catalyst for the development of work carried out by the constituent associations of the Collective Morocco Memory, added Fassi Fihri.

He stressed that the collective, which includes eight associations from nine Moroccan cities, works to develop strategies for joint action between member associations, horizontally, to enhance the value of heritage in all its manifestations and its various components, as an integral part of the history of the Kingdom and one of the components of national identity, as well as coordinate efforts to convince the need to invest in the heritage sector as a lever for social, economic and human development with the aim of enhancing the sector, including through cultural activities, training and scientific research.

The International Federation of Heritage Preservation Centers (CICOP) has decided to award this prize to the Collective Memory of Morocco, which includes the Association al Mounia Marrakech, the Association Casablanca Memory, the Association Doukkala Memory, the Moroccan Heritage Foundation (Fez), the Association Memory of Safi, the Association Rabat-Sal Memory, the Association Tangier-Al Boughaz and the Association Ttaouen – Asmir, for “the exceptional and exemplary contributions of these associations to enhance the Moroccan cultural heritage, to highlight its importance and work for its preservation, while organizing campaigns to make known this heritage and enhance it according to an international reference.”

A CICOP press release states that the prize was awarded to Moroccan associations for their “efforts to publicize and motivate the tremendous work done by hundreds of actors to preserve the collective memory.

On this occasion, Abdelahad Fassi Al-Fihri signed, on behalf of the Collective, a partnership and cooperation agreement with CICOP-Spain, which allows to work in common agreement in the framework of cooperation programs and exchange of experiences between the centers of heritage preservation in the Iberian country and Moroccan associations.

It should be noted that the International Federation of Heritage Preservation Centers is made up of centers specializing in the preservation and enhancement of heritage in Europe, Latin America and Africa, which is represented by Morocco, the only African country member of this federation, in the person of Mr. M’hammed Benaboud (Association Ttaouen – Asmir), elected last year as vice president of the Federation.


https://en.hespress.com/55382-intern...c-memoire.html




En nu nog de historische locaties die met de verzetsoorlog tegen de Spanjaarden en Fransen in de Rif te maken hebben behouden. 

Ik zie dat men andere historische locaties die niet met de Rif oorlog te maken hebben worden gerestaureerd. Zoals bijvoorbeeld een legergarnizoen/fort die in de Piratentijd door het leger van de Sultan werd gebruikt om de Riffijnen te bedwingen.

Ik vermoed dat het te maken heeft met identiteitspolitiek. De zaken die positief zijn voor een Riffijnse identiteit laat men instorten, vervallen en/of verdwijnen. Algemene - dan wel locaties die de macht van de centrale overheid benadrukken worden gerestaureerd.

----------


## Oiseau

"Niet maar continu blijven vragen naar wat je land voor je gaat doen maar dan zelf wat doen, ondernemen enzo..."
Maar eerst Marokkaanse Identiteit in haar pluriformiteit willen respecteren en niet te vergeten Marokkaanse Vlag.

Roeren in trouble wateren omdat jij zelluf weinig positiefs hebt is waardeloos.


Ik vraag me af of zwartepiet nu verleden tijd?

----------


## Revisor

> "Niet maar continu blijven vragen naar wat je land voor je gaat doen maar dan zelf wat doen, ondernemen enzo..."
> Maar eerst Marokkaanse Identiteit in haar pluriformiteit willen respecteren en niet te vergeten Marokkaanse Vlag.
> 
> Roeren in trouble wateren omdat jij zelluf weinig positiefs hebt is waardeloos.
> 
> 
> Ik vraag me af of zwartepiet nu verleden tijd?



Vriend, ik heb geen tijd voor ad hominem verhaaltjes.

----------


## Oiseau

> Vriend, ik heb geen tijd voor ad hominem verhaaltjes.


Je kan beter naar je eigen verhaaltjes kijken.
Je kan beter je woorden goed wegen Indi je echt Marokko in je hart kent.

Voor de rest ken ik jou niet als persoon en reageer op je beledigend en denigrerend wijze van spreken over Marokkaanse vlag.

Fijne feest dagen in Holland.

----------


## Revisor

> Je kan beter naar je eigen verhaaltjes kijken.
> Je kan beter je woorden goed wegen Indi je echt Marokko in je hart kent.
> 
> Voor de rest ken ik jou niet als persoon en reageer op je beledigend en denigrerend wijze van spreken over Marokkaanse vlag.
> 
> Fijne feest dagen in Holland.


Mijn verhaaltjes onderbouw ik met steekhoudende argumenten. Die onderbouw ik niet metor ad hominem argumenten.

De waarheid en feiten onderzoeken is niet denigrerend.

Denigrerend is in symbolen en verhaaltjes geloven die de Fransen voor ons hebben verzonnen.

Zie bijvoorbeeld:

"Marokkaanse'' Islam is een Franse uitvinding


Het Marokkaanse volk heeft niets aan een houding die bang is om de werkelijkheid onder ogen te zien. Pas als je de werkelijkheid van mythes kunt onderscheiden, kun je zelf verder ontwikkelen.

----------


## Oiseau

Marokkaanse Vlag is een feit en ook was deze vlag van de djins dan is het ons vlag.
Zo simpel is het.

In theorie moet een nieuwe dynastie onstaan en haar vlag ons opleggen of een militaire coup ...?! Allemaal scenario' s die veel bloed vergieten gaan eisen ..

En laat ons onderontwikkeld maar levend in vrede en harmonie met alle Elementen van Een prachtig land : Dima Maghrib.

----------

